# 2N3553 duda con una parte...



## edix/09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola como andan? resulta que toy terminando un transmisor fm con el integrado ba1404 y queria agregarle una etapa amplificada con 1 Transitor RF 2N3553 que supuestamente tiene de salida 2.5w (eso serian 2,5 kilometros si la antena estaria bien armada?) pero en el data del esquematico hay un inductor que tiene estos valores Z = 550 W ±20%;
             f = 175 MHz

Yo lo que queria saber era como armar esa bobina o inductor desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## tiago (Mar 13, 2010)

No montes el mismo amplificador que viene en la hoja de datos, porque es para 175 Mhz y me imagino que lo quieres para 88 - 108 ... Es así?, los valores son bastante diferentes.
Estos transmisores estan montados en su paso final con el transistor que dices, monta la etapa de potencia y ya lo tienes, por cierto, parece que entrega 4 W en 88-108

http://www.electronics-lab.com/projects/rf/001/index.html
http://www.elecfree.com/circuit/radio_frequency/fm-transmitter-4w-by-2n3553/

Saludos.


----------



## superpower (Mar 13, 2010)

edix/09:
La distancia de alcance de un transmisor esta supeditada a varios factores, como ser: altura de la antena,tipo de antena ,calidad del cable ,factores climaticos.La potencia no es directamente proporcional a la distancia.
El 2n3553 puede llegar 2.5watts con un circuito bien adecuado para éste,lo más probable que te llégue a 2watts,que circuito estás utilizando?.sé más explícito por favor.
Saludos.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hola tiago y superpower, resulta que yo recien estoy empesando en esto de la radio aficion, y me arme un transmisor FM con un BA1404, resulta que la potenia es muy devil y queria amplificarla para que tenga un rango mayor y busque ese transitor el 2n3553 y hice el esquematico en el pcb wizar para armarlo y recien caigo que era para 175Mhz...

Saludos

Tiago los link de lo que me paseste son de transmisores FM, y yo ya tengo eso yo quiero amplificar el mio, igual tengo buenas opiñiones de los proyectos de esos link. y si quiero transmitir de 88-108 Mhz

Saludos

Hola estube rebisando algunos esquemas, como me dijieron que el esquema que muestra en la hoja de datos es para 175 Mhz, queria saber si con el esquema que adjunto a continuaion lo busque en plabin, si en ves de ocupar ese transitor ocupo el que nombre yo seria el 2N3553 O un 2SC1971 andarian igual pero on la potencia de los transitores que nombro...

Saludos


----------



## superpower (Mar 13, 2010)

El 2n3553 te va a funcionar perfectamente en la banda de fm 88-108 ,si bien en la data figura que trabaja en los 175mhz,esto no quiere decir que no trabaje a frecuencias más bájas.El esquema que posteás es para un lineal de 25/30 watts.
y para llegar a esa potencia se nesecitan otros pasos amplificadores y adaptaciones de impedancia.
Te aconsejo que empieces con un 2n3553 o un 2n4427, que son baratos ,el 2sc1971 es de 5watt que es un poco más caro, y vas a nesecitar un paso amplificador entre el ba1404 y el 2sc1971.
En sintesis:si sos novato empeza con bajas potencias.
En el foro vas a encontrar varios circuitos para poder darle mayor potencia al que armaste.
saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 13, 2010)

ah puedo armar el esquema que dice en la data y va a andar? si pero superpower yo pensaba bajarle el voltaje al esquema ese y poner un transitor como el 2n3553 eso no andaria?

Hola superpower o cualquiera que me quiera ayudar si coloco el transitor como esta en la imagen que adjunto cambiando el voltaje y poniendo una resistencia cual no puse en el divujo para bajar el voltaje para el ba1404 andaria o si o si tengo que hacer todo el esquematico de la data.

Saludos

Y alguien me confirma lo que pregunte...

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 14, 2010)

"ah puedo armar el esquema que dice en la data y va a andar? si pero superpower yo pensaba bajarle el voltaje al esquema ese y poner un transitor como el 2n3553 eso no andaria?"

No, el esquema de la hoja de datos es para 175 Mhz y te funcionará en esa frecuencia no en 88-108.
Los link que te puse son transmisores,pero es para que montes solo la etapa final,que funciona con el transistor que tu dices y entrega 4 Watios según el autor.
Saludos.


----------



## superpower (Mar 14, 2010)

Te subo un par de  esquemas que es una etapa amplificadora para 2n4427/2n3553 y con una sensibilidad de 50mw.el otro (Ipod es mas sensible).
todos ,Con el pcb correspondiente.
Espero te sirba.
Saludos.

PD:el del Ipod es mejor para tu circuito


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 15, 2010)

gracias superpower... tiago entonces los link que vos me pasaste ah que te referis con la parte final saludos...


----------



## tiago (Mar 16, 2010)

Me refiero a que cojas por ejemplo el primer link, y que le montes solo la etapa amplificadora de RF, abajo te dejo el recorte ya hecho.
De esa forma estas aprovechando solo el amplificador, que es lo que tu quieres, los componentes siguen siendo los mismos de la lista, pero claro, sólo los que corresponden al paso final.
utiliza el transistor que comentabas al principio. Me imagino que te funcionará bien.
Saludos.


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 16, 2010)

te pregunto que es los inductores rfg creo que dicen en el esquema un toroide de ferrite?

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 17, 2010)

Son VK200, los tienes en la lista de componentes.
Saludos.


----------



## anthony123 (Mar 17, 2010)

edix/09 dijo:


> te pregunto que es los inductores rfg creo que dicen en el esquema un toroide de ferrite?
> 
> Saludos


 
Yo te recomendaria el del Ipod porque el BA no es lo suficientemente potente para "remontar" ese amplificador.

Ademas, se podria mejorar la eficiencia eliminando la resistencia y colocando un circuito LC (Asi sale en el Datasheet)

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 17, 2010)

Como eso del lc, no hay un remplaso para los FR (BK1608LM182-T) para el amplificador del ipod... el otro amplificador ya arme el pcb el que esta arriba del de ipot que tambien da lo mismo 1w...

Saludos


----------



## edix/09 (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola como andan... despues de tanto mirar y buscar me decidi y hice el pcb con el esquematico: "1w2n4427-2n3553.zip" y voy a ocuparlo con el transitor 2N3553 para sacarle más potencia porque con el 2N4427 o 2SC1970 que muestra el esquematico se puede llegar de 1w a 1.3w, pero el 2N3553 lo veo más poderoso lo armo y les cuento.

Saludos


----------



## Genio (Oct 22, 2010)

hola amigos del foro... me disculpan si me salgo de los parametros de lo que estan debatiendo, pero necesito urgente su gran ayuda, ya que tengo un TRANSISTOR (2SC2237) y necesito darle uso como amplificador de potencia para un transmisor FM, ya que tiene un poder de 6W, pero lo que no he logrado conseguir, es un diagrama que lo haga operar en la banda comercial (88 - 108Mhz), ya que el unico que he conseguido en la WEB, es el de la hoja de dato, que opera en f=175MHz!!! AYUDAAAAAA


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Oct 23, 2010)

Si querés sacarle más potencia con el 2N3553 vas a tener que aumentar el voltaje de alimentación (en la hoja de datos podes ver que para los 2.5 watts de salida está alimentado con 28 volts) y probablemente modificar los valores de L5 y L6.


----------



## dalsaur (Oct 24, 2010)

@edix-09, como te fue con el esquematico: "1w2n4427-2n3553.zip, siempre lo probastes con el  mini transmisor fm  integrado ba1404, ó usates un transmisor fm de carro ( tipo ipod ),


----------

